# Pokemon Emerald berries not growing



## Virdoo (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi,

i've noticed strange bug in my Emerald cartridge (before you even start, YES, CARTRIDGE IS GENUINE! NOT SOME CLONE). Seems like berries on my game aren't growing at all. Clock in game works perfectly, so obviously battery inside cartridge is fine and also I'm not getting any kind of error on start menu. I would like to mention that I have extracted and imported save file few times so maybe this could affect berries. Is there any way to fix that?


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 6, 2017)

The way the in-game clock works is basically by converting month/day/year into a single 'day count' number. If you've done something to screw up that count by save tampering, things could stop working properly (an event last occurred on day 671, meaning the next occurrence is 671+x, but now your clock is at 244, etc.) things could stop working, although I know nothing about how the internal RTC actually communicates with the save file. Ruby and Sapphire had the infamous "Berry Glitch" bug regarding the count for the first two years, but that was patched well before Emerald's release.

Are other date-based (not day/night based, but actual calendar-based) in-game events working as expected?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 6, 2017)

Are you sure the clock is ok? You mean it is running even when it doesn't have the GBA to power it, correct?


----------



## Virdoo (Jul 6, 2017)

I don't know any other events except mirage island which can be pain in the ass to get.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gnmmarechal said:


> Are you sure the clock is ok? You mean it is running even when it doesn't have the GBA to power it, correct?



I need to take out cartridge to test it. I will replay in few hours

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

BTW I have tool which can edit save file and games internal day, month... should I reset it back to 0?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 6, 2017)

Virdoo said:


> I don't know any other events except mirage island which can be pain in the ass to get.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Don't, first, just test the clock.


----------



## Virdoo (Jul 6, 2017)

Alright, but I'm 99% sure clock works fine. In a case if it will be alright, what should I do next?


----------



## migles (Jul 6, 2017)

it's also a known bug
FIRERED LEAFGREEN got a fix for this
originally you had to connect 2 gba, (you can use a gamecube with gba player as well) press a key combination on firered\leafgreen start menu and boot the other gba with a RSE cart


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jul 6, 2017)

Make a backup of the save before you do. Then power on...save and come back in 12 hours to see if anything has changed.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Or just hack yourself to the island if you want.


----------



## Virdoo (Jul 7, 2017)

It's not the point in the island, I want fully working game with berries. Thanks God I've original FR/LG. I'm going to fix it, hopefully it will work.


----------



## Virdoo (Jul 7, 2017)

Berry glitch patch isn't working on emerald...


----------



## Virdoo (Jul 7, 2017)

Ok, here is the thing. Sees like VBA is causing that bug in game, probably it breaks something if you have turned save file with Real time clock feature turned on on emulator. So I turned feature off and reset my days and time inside game. From now what I can see is that all my berries which were planted are gone xD. I will update will further informations in day or two.


----------



## Virdoo (Jul 7, 2017)

It's working again


----------



## migles (Jul 7, 2017)

Virdoo said:


> Ok, here is the thing. Sees like VBA is causing that bug in game, probably it breaks something if you have turned save file with Real time clock feature turned on on emulator. So I turned feature off and reset my days and time inside game. From now what I can see is that all my berries which were planted are gone xD. I will update will further informations in day or two.


ho you were using the same save in emulator and official cart?
of course the RTC would be messed up


----------

